# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Loki's games!

## Oneiropagida

Σήμερα ήταν μέρα εργασίας και χαράς! Και μάλιστα θα έλεγα παιδικής χαράς  :Anim 26: αφού το έριξα στις χειροτεχνίες!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 Να και η πρώτη απόπειρα κατασκευής παιχνιδιού....

----------


## marlene

*ωωωωωωωωω πολύ καλό!!!*

----------


## demis

Καταπληκτικο μπραβοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## zack27

Μια χαρα Φανη!!! πολυ ομορφο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραιο!!! κι αλλο... κι αλλοοοο κι αλλοοοοο............

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευρηματικό.Σε βλέπω για πολύ ωραία πράγματα στο μέλλον.

----------


## douke-soula

πολυ ωραιο παιχνιδακι ........και ακρως εκπαιδευτικο . :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi: 

μπραβο σου ..

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε να μας πεις υλικά και λεπτομέρειες από την όμορφη χειροτεχνία σου,Φανή !!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Happy: 

Σήμερα αφού του καθάρισα το κλουβί είπα να προσθέσω και το καινούριο παιχνιδάκι μας να ανανεωθούμε λιγάκι (και φυσικά για να κόψω αντιδράσεις  :Evilgrin0010: ...)!!! 

Δεν πέρασαν λίγα λεπτά που άρχισε να το περιεργάζεται έντονα και να ασχολείται μόνο με αυτό!! 







Το καμάρι μου... με συγκίνησε πάλι!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Athina

Ωραίο...νομίζω ότι ο Loki σου θα το εκτιμήσει πολύ!
Σε καμιά βδομάδα ενημέρωσε μας αν υπάρχει ακόμα! χαχαχα  :Jumping0045:

----------


## zack27

χαχα μια χαρουλα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τελειο το παιχνιδακι θα το χαρει το μικρο σου!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Περιμένουμε να μας πεις υλικά και λεπτομέρειες από την όμορφη χειροτεχνία σου,Φανή !!



Υλικά: καλαμάκια, σπάγκος (βαμβακερός), πετονιά (100σταρα), ξύλινες χάντρες και πλαστικά γράμματα (από παιδικό παιχνίδι)... αααα και ένα κουδουνάκι!!

Εκτέλεση: Τύλιξα τα καλαμάκια με τον σπάγκο και έδεσα το κουδουνάκι. Πέρασα τις χάντρες και τα γράμματα στην πετονιά και μετά έδεσα την πετονιά στον σπάγκο (σημείωση: η δυσκολία είναι στο δέσιμο, με παίδεψε αλλά τα κατάφερα, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησα καμία κόλλα και τίποτα χημικό) 

Και έτοιμο το παιχνίδι, καλή διασκέδαση και αν επιχειρήσετε να το κάνετε καλή επιτυχία!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Ωραίο...νομίζω ότι ο Loki σου θα το εκτιμήσει πολύ!
> Σε καμιά βδομάδα ενημέρωσε μας αν υπάρχει ακόμα! χαχαχα



Αθηνά μου, αν το εκτίμησε λέει;;;;; Δεν το βλέπω να κρατάει ούτε βδομάδα!!!  :Evilgrin0010:  (ήδη το επιδιόρθωσα μια φορά......)  ::

----------


## Εφη

καλόοοοο.μπράβο

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σ'ευχαριστώ Έφη! Να 'σε καλά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

*Το σπίτι μας έγινε ένας μικρός παιδότοπος*  :Anim 26:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ορίστε και το πιο απλό παιχνίδι που ξετρέλανε το μικρό μου!



(Σακούλα και καλαμάκια. Δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο παιχνιδιάρης γίνεται  μ' αυτό....)

----------


## nikolas

το τελευταιο σου παιχνιδι μου φαινεται επικινδυνο μιασ και αν φαει λιγο απο την πλαστικη σακουλα μπορει να πεθανει !!!!!προσεξε το

----------


## mitsman

Το ιδιο παιχνιδι το εχω φτιαξει και εγω και το εχουν ταραξει... το αγαπημενο τους με διαφορα!!!!

λιγο διαφορετικα ομως!!! αντι για σακουλα περασα σπαγκο απο μια σακοραφα(βελονα μεγαλη) και τρυπουσα τα καλαμακια!!! και ετσι περνουσε το σχοινακι μεσα!!! μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

> το τελευταιο σου παιχνιδι μου φαινεται επικινδυνο μιασ και αν φαει λιγο απο την πλαστικη σακουλα μπορει να πεθανει !!!!!προσεξε το


Σ' ευχαριστώ Νικόλα, εκτιμώ την προειδοποίηση σου. Όμως να ξέρεις ότι η σακούλα είναι πλεγμένη σφιχτά (για να μην μπορέσει να κόψει κομμάτι) και ο Loki την χρησιμοποιεί για σκάλα για να βγάζει τα καλαμάκια. 






> Το ιδιο παιχνιδι το εχω φτιαξει και εγω και το εχουν ταραξει... το αγαπημενο τους με διαφορα!!!!
> 
> λιγο διαφορετικα ομως!!! αντι για σακουλα περασα σπαγκο απο μια σακοραφα(βελονα μεγαλη) και τρυπουσα τα καλαμακια!!! και ετσι περνουσε το σχοινακι μεσα!!! μια χαρα!!!


Δημήτρη  η διαφορά μας στο κοινό παιχνίδι είναι ότι δεν έχω δέσει τα καλαμάκια γιατί σκοπός του παιχνιδιού είναι αυτός να τα βγάζει και γω να τα ξαναβάζω!!! Σε δουλεία να βρισκόμαστε......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## douke-soula

του εχεις κανει του μικρου εναν υπεροχο παιδοτοπο  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 

μπραβο σου Φανη  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Oneiropagida

> του εχεις κανει του μικρου εναν υπεροχο παιδοτοπο 
> 
> μπραβο σου Φανη


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννης-Σούλα!!! Νομίζω πως το αξίζει το μπουμπούκι μου!!!

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφο

----------

